

Hacking New York Times 10 article limit - q-base
http://lifefitnesskiss.com/hacking-new-york-times-10-article-limit

======
lostlogin
Isn't this likely to result in bad things happening to Instapaper? If this
messes up Instapaper for people who are careful to visit NYT infrequently and
save stories to Instapaper (me!) then I'll be unhappy.

~~~
q-base
They only use javascript to grab the content of the page - nothing illegal. If
anything NYTimes should upgrade their blocking and redirect away from the
actual article.

